# Recent Addition To Hamilton Family



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This Pacer is a recent addition to my modest but growing collection of Hamilton electrics. It has the 500A movement and is in running condition. Though I would prefer a black dial, this one was too nice to pass up for the price. I'll post a photo of another newcomer soon and then try to take a group picture.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> This Pacer is a recent addition to my modest but growing collection of Hamilton electrics. It has the 500A movement and is in running condition. *Though I would prefer a black dial,* this one was too nice to pass up for the price. I'll post a photo of another newcomer soon and then try to take a group picture.


I bet there are more than a few member here who could help you out with a Black Dial Pacer. This one, for instance:










Nice looking Pacer, John. I think that Pacers and Venturas are truly my most favourite Hamilton Electrics.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

I bet there are more than a few member here who could help you out with a Black Dial Pacer. This one, for instance:










Nice looking Pacer, John. I think that Pacers and Venturas are truly my most favourite Hamilton Electrics.

********************

That black dial makes a world of difference, Dave. If anyone happens to have one they would part with, be sure to let me know! And I agree with you about the Pacer and Ventura -- they are iconic.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

If you haven't got a Pacer and/or Ventura, how can you be called a true electric watch collector? :huh:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> This Pacer is a recent addition to my modest but growing collection of Hamilton electrics. It has the 500A movement and is in running condition. Though I would *prefer a black dial*, this one was too nice to pass up for the price. I'll post a photo of another newcomer soon and then try to take a group picture.


Well you missed out John - a black dial Pacer sold the other day on ebay for $215.00. Needed work, yes, but cheapest I have seen in ages. It seems that normal black dial pacers needing overhaul sell typically $380 - $600. Even at the buy it now price of $250 I don't think you could have gone wrong.

I was runner up, but I think I now have 4 black dial Pacers so I wasn't chasing it very hard.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Well you missed out John - a black dial Pacer sold the other day on ebay for $215.00. Needed work, yes, but cheapest I have seen in ages. It seems that normal black dial pacers needing overhaul sell typically $380 - $600. Even at the buy it now price of $250 I don't think you could have gone wrong.


Story of my life. "A day late and a dollar short," as my father used to say.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > Well you missed out John - a black dial Pacer sold the other day on ebay for $215.00. Needed work, yes, but cheapest I have seen in ages. It seems that normal black dial pacers needing overhaul sell typically $380 - $600. Even at the buy it now price of $250 I don't think you could have gone wrong.
> ...


The good thing about Pacers, John, is that there is ALWAYS another. With production of 42,800 they are hardly "scarce". Another reason why every follower of the electric watch forum should have a Pacer in their collection.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Can I see some more wrist shots of these please? Quite tempted by one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

AlexC1981 said:


> Can I see some more wrist shots of these please? Quite tempted by one.


Hey AlexC1981.

If you are interested in a Pacer you NEED to buy this book.

Invaluable resource and a huge pile of information about and photos of Pacers.


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> If you haven't got a Pacer and/or Ventura, how can you be called a true electric watch collector? :huh:


Well just look what you have gone and done now Paul.

All of a sudden it appears that i need a Ventura or Pacer

to be in the club. More expence!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> If you haven't got a Pacer and/or Ventura, how can you be called a true electric watch collector? :huh:
> 
> Well just look what you have gone and done now Paul.
> 
> ...


Not an expense, it's an investment!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I see some more wrist shots of these please? Quite tempted by one.
> ...


Cheers. If I buy that I'd probably spend all night reading it and by morning have a list as long as my arm of new watches to find and buy :lol:


----------

